# Cemetery Names



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Typically, most yard haunts/displays take their names from either the owners name (Davis Graveyard for example) or has something to do with its locale. My cemeterys name is Falling Leaves Cemetery because the street Falling Leaves is the street we live on and the name evokes the imagery of the falling leaves of Autumn. Perhaps either naming the cemetery after yourselves or some place local might give you some inspiration. At any rate, take time to give your cemetery a backstory as well. This will help you down the road when your building the cemetery. It sort of gives you parameters with which to design, build, and add onto your cemetery and creates a sense of mysticism and realism about the cemetery.


----------



## CelticWitch24 (Mar 3, 2012)

Well I dont think Hillanne(street name) cemetery sounds very good to be honest lol but giving it a backstory is a good idea


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

CycloneJack said:


> Typically, most yard haunts/displays take their names from either the owners name (Davis Graveyard for example) or has something to do with its locale. My cemeterys name is Falling Leaves Cemetery because the street Falling Leaves is the street we live on and the name evokes the imagery of the falling leaves of Autumn. Perhaps either naming the cemetery after yourselves or some place local might give you some inspiration. At any rate, take time to give your cemetery a backstory as well. This will help you down the road when your building the cemetery. It sort of gives you parameters with which to design, build, and add onto your cemetery and creates a sense of mysticism and realism about the cemetery.


^^ What Jack said. Try to connect your haunt name to something familiar to you and possibly your patrons. Name it after a street, family name, local park, your city, etc.. If you have some local legend or folklore, you might be able to glean something from this. We named our haunt Eerie Manor, a play on the spelling of our city of Erie, PA.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

In addition, you could simply name it after a feature of the haunt like I did. I had a bunch of static raven props that I had perched everywhere (before my evil ex, that is), and had just read "The Legend of Sleepy Hollow" for maybe the 15th time. While considering new ideas, I came up with Raven's Hollow Cemetery. *sigh's about typo in my screen name, I type to fast for my own good sometimes* Anyway, I thought the name sounded very good w/ a touch of Poe for a great effect.  

Now I'm building an animatronic raven to carry on the namesake with.


----------



## CelticWitch24 (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh wow I love the name of your cemetery! its so perfect for a cemetery  


Edit: heres a pic of my first attempt at tombstones and a reaper from last year, the small one with the skull on the front and the one just behind and to left a tad of it are store bought but the rest I made.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks!  Hmm, I'm thinking something of a triple entrende like "Deadfall Cemetery". Synonymous with a bunch of fallen timber & brush, a large falling weight type trap, and a play on word with "The dead fall". 

Looks like your off to a good start with making tombstones. Keep it up!


----------



## CelticWitch24 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks and Im actually writing a back story for the cemetery thats a little different from the pic...I just hope I can get it all done in time >.>


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

CelticWitch24 said:


> Well I dont think Hillanne(street name) cemetery sounds very good to be honest lol but giving it a backstory is a good idea


Maybe you could use the "Hill" part of your street in your name. Something like _Haunted Hill Cemetery_ or _Horror Hill Cemetery_.


----------



## CelticWitch24 (Mar 3, 2012)

^ Ooooh thats a great idea! Im defintely gonna start thinking along those lines. Also I finished my backstory for the haunt so tell me what you guys think 


Backstory: 

There was a lonely cemetery in the woods off a dirt path that wound its way down the bank of the James River. An old man by the name of Jonathan Carver could be seen sitting by one of the oldest tombstones in the cemetery. The name on the tombstone read Annabeth Carver born ?? died 1945, rumor has it that Annabeth was Jonathans wife who went missing many years ago and never returned and was presumed dead. So Jonathan held a funeral and burial for her and to this day he still visits her grave. One day on his way to visit her he heard strange noises and saw smoke rising above the tree line where the cemetery was. As he approached the cemetery a strange scene met his eyes, it looked as though the small pumpkin patch in the middle of the cemetery had come to life. On ethier side of the gate two tall thin creatures with pumpkins for heads and glowing red eyes stood sentinel, while smaller imp-like pumpkin creatures skittered and scampered about. Where the pumpkin patch had been there was what appeared to be a small altar where someone had performed dark magicks to bring the pumpkins to life. As Jonathan walked through the cemetery trying desperately to get to his wife’ s tombstone he heard a soft rustling sound coming from a shadowy area a few feet to his left. He turned, looked and gasped in shock for standing before him was The Reaper. A tall skeletal being robed in black with a hood covering the top of his head, glowing red eyes and great blackish greyish wings and carried a large scythe in one hand. The Reaper raised his hand and pointed a bony finger at Jonathan and said in a gravely whisper “ you do not belong here.” Jonathan barely had time to scream before The Reaper struck him down, and now poor Jonathan is nothing more than a rotting corpse while the pumpkin creatures run rampant through the cemetery while The Reaper keeps watch…


----------



## Patrick (Dec 28, 2011)

I personaly plan on calling my cemetary "The Dead Zone" I know it's lame but I have more troubling things on my mind... Like what to fill 250 Biohazard bags with to give out to ToTs. So far I have Skull and Crossbone stickers and bat rings. 

How about the Marburry Marble Orchard? or maybe "L'after life cemetary" or if you want to do the really macbre you can call it the Maggot farm or you can do the funny and call it Finish Line Cemetary, or the Last stop inn.
Maybe you could call it the fertilizer factory? or make it a drive in style cemetary and call it the Dead end drive in and cemetary.... I could go on all day. Now you understand why I'm just going to call mine the Dead Zone.


----------



## CelticWitch24 (Mar 3, 2012)

LOL those are great and hmm you could get eyeball bouncy balls and little candies and stuff ?


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

What a wonderful backstory!! Having a elaborate and detailed story will make prop making easier down the road too. It gives you a reason for creating certain props and help weed out props that conflict with the theme. Excellent job!

As a side note, you mentioned in an earlier post that the street you live on was named Hillanne. How about reversing that and naming your cemetery Anne Hill Cemetery. Has a good ring to it.


----------



## CelticWitch24 (Mar 3, 2012)

CycloneJack said:


> What a wonderful backstory!! Having a elaborate and detailed story will make prop making easier down the road too. It gives you a reason for creating certain props and help weed out props that conflict with the theme. Excellent job!
> 
> As a side note, you mentioned in an earlier post that the street you live on was named Hillanne. How about reversing that and naming your cemetery Anne Hill Cemetery. Has a good ring to it.


 You sir just made my night! That is an awesome idea I love the way Anne Hill Cemetery sounds and thanks im glad you liked my backstory


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I've played around with Gallatin Street Graveyard and Aurand Cemetery. They don't seem to work in my mind. I'm just now playing around with just a spooky Halloween name, "Chillingham Cemetery." How do you present it to the audience. I'm visually impaired. I don't know how to make props, and I'm technically challenged.


----------



## CelticWitch24 (Mar 3, 2012)

Its hard to know where to start sometimes :/


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Your backstory sounds really interesting. If you could work something about the Reaper into it, say "Reaper of the Hills (or Woods) Cemetery", or "Hillsanne Reaper's Cemetery". Can't wait to hear what you finally decide


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I've also toyed with Creepington Cemetery and Grimwood Cemetery.


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

I live on Elm St so the name of my cemetery is pretty easy lol But I have decided to make all the names on my tombstones the victims of Freddy in the movies. That is my back story. Next year I want to create the breathing grave prop and make it Freddy's grave.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Celticwitch24, great back story,, lots of good suggestions for names,, I sorta like the Ann Hill Cemetery,, or Anne's Hill cemetery. but the other suggestions are good too,, 

DarkmanDustin, I like Grimwood Cemetery my self!! 

VGhoulson,, a breathing Freddy's grave would be awesome!


----------



## CelticWitch24 (Mar 3, 2012)

Yay! Im so glad so many people like my back story, and you guys are right the more I look at it the more names keep popping out at me..its gonnna be SO hard to choose just one


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

VGhoulson said:


> I live on Elm St so the name of my cemetery is pretty easy lol But I have decided to make all the names on my tombstones the victims of Freddy in the movies. That is my back story. Next year I want to create the breathing grave prop and make it Freddy's grave.


Last year, I stuffed a Freddy mask, put the hat on it, and put it and the glove by a tombstone, like Freddy was coming up from the grave.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Love the back-story as well. This name came to me as soon as I read the last line. 


I like the idea of using other names as well as cemetery such as memorial, burial grounds etc. Like Anne Hill Memorial


----------



## CelticWitch24 (Mar 3, 2012)

Oooh I like that name... the name should definetly have something to do with the reaper methinks... -ponders-


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks like you've gotten some great suggestions. I love your backstory, excellent indeed!


----------



## Nixie (Sep 20, 2011)

I love your backstory!! Maybe Reaper's Hill Cemetery?


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

First name I though of from your story is Carver Cemetery. 

I like your back story a lot too


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

The first thing that came to mind was "Celtic cemetery" and you could put in the celtic crosses as tombstones and then...... the read the backstory then "Celtic Reaper Cemetery" came to mind. Tough decision to make so many great names have been mentioned. Take a glass of wine and sit down to ponder your choices. LOL


----------



## CelticWitch24 (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow thanks for all the compliments guys I really appriciate it  Im currently making a list of names I like and Im gonna post it here so you guys can tell me what you think


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Hillanne Hills


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

I like Celtic Cemetery (as mentioned). That name alone has many possibilities for themes.


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

I like all the suggestions..so I guess I am not much help...but I think I really like Ann Hill...sounds innocent and inviting....you can give them a false sense of security and then scare the hell outta them..lol...ohhhh..You could even add Memorial Gardens to really make it sound soooo nice...lol


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

I get my inspiration for tombstones from our friends and family. I'll create something around their quirks and personalities or something they said. 

I call our cemetery "The Rogue's Garden Cemetery".


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

How about HellsEnd Cemetery? 

Jack the Reaper??


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

or how about the hellions or helliannes 
reaper of the helliannes cemetary


----------



## BooToYouToo (Apr 24, 2011)

I think another way to go is to give it a nice name, like Shady Acres Cemetery or Pleasant Hill Cemetery. Then you could have a cemetery that started out good, but something happend, maybe a pandemic like small pox or there was a killing spree and the spirits of the dead weren't done living and now the place is haunted. 

Here is a link to some common cemetery names:

http://politicalgraveyard.com/kmname.html

Anyway, just a thought.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

boo, that is an awesome compilation of names. i was on my way to iowa city the other day, and i went pass one and i thought it was nice. pearl rock cemetary.


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

I love your backstory! I'm also loving everyone's name suggestions, but I'll throw mine in here too: Carver's Descension. Or James River Descension.


----------

